# "Into Thine Hand I Commit My Spirit"



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2008)

I am struck by how many through the ages have died with these words from Psalm 31.5 on their lips: "Into thine hand I commit my spirit" (or a variation thereof). Here is a list of some that I have compiled from various sources.

Our Lord Jesus Christ (Luke 23.46)
Stephen (Acts 7.59)
Basil the Great (January 1, 379)
Charlemagne (January 28, 814)
Thomas Becket (December 29, 1170)
John Hus (July 6, 1415)
Jerome of Prague (May 30, 1416)
Christopher Columbus (May 20, 1506)
John Haughton (May 4, 1535)
John Fisher (June 22, 1535)
Thomas Cromwell (July 28, 1540)
Martin Luther (February 18, 1546)
George Wishart (March 1, 1546)
Lady Jane Grey (February 12, 1554)
Duke of Suffolk (February 23, 1554)
John Hooper (February 9, 1555)
Nicholas Ridley (October 16, 1555)
Julian Palmer (July 11, 1556)
Charles V (September 21, 1558)
Philip Melancthon (April 19, 1560)
Lamoral, Count of Egmont (June 5, 1568)
Count Horn (June 5, 1568)
John Knox (November 24, 1572)
Mary, Queen of Scots (February 8, 1587)
Robert Southwell (February 21, 1595)
Torquato Tasso (April 25, 1595)
George Herbert (March 1, 1633)
Hugh M'Kail (December 22, 1666)
Donald Cargill (July 27, 1681)
Francis Tessier (?, 1686)
James Renwick (February 17, 1688)
Madame de Noailles (July 22, 1794)
Henry Martyn (October 16, 1812)


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 13, 2008)

Indeed, thanks for this reminder.

Do you (or does anyone) know what the best recent printing of Foxe's book of Martyrs is? There seems to be nothing out there that's truly complete (I don't see any large 8-volumes-in-one tomes) but what is out seems to be not only extremely shortened but with abridged entries and "cheezified" if you know what I mean. I'm hoping someone knows of a basically unabridged version that I'm just not privy to. I know about the online project, but other than that I'm clueless. Help?


----------



## charliejunfan (Nov 13, 2008)

cool


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Indeed, thanks for this reminder.
> 
> Do you (or does anyone) know what the best recent printing of Foxe's book of Martyrs is? There seems to be nothing out there that's truly complete (I don't see any large 8-volumes-in-one tomes) but what is out seems to be not only extremely shortened but with abridged entries and "cheezified" if you know what I mean. I'm hoping someone knows of a basically unabridged version that I'm just not privy to. I know about the online project, but other than that I'm clueless. Help?



That is a good question, Todd. There have been so many editions; to find a really good edition, I suspect, means looking for an antiquarian copy (mine is from the early 1800's and I know it is abridged). John McClintock says the best edition is 3-volume 1784 London edition, but speaks highly of the 8-volume 1853 London edition as well, which others have said is the best. Another has said the 3-volume 1684 edition is the best. The Variorum edition is supposed to be completed in 2008 but I don't know enough about it to say much more than that.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 14, 2008)

I am just hoping my last words are not "D'OH" or any of the following:




I'll get a world record for this. 

Let me reach in and get your watch out of the printing press. 

It's fireproof. 

He's probably just hibernating. 

What does this button do? 

I'm making a citizen's arrest. 

So, you're a cannibal. 

It's probably just a rash. 

Why am I standing on a plastic sheet? 

Are you sure the power is off? 

Yeah, I made the deciding vote on the jury, so what of it? 

No, my shoes aren't untied. 

The odds of that happening have to be a million to one! 

What do you mean, "I'll be back"? 

Why is the rest of the Star Trek landing party wearing a different color? 

Pull the pin and count to what? 

Which wire was I supposed to cut? 

I wonder where the mother bear is. 

I've seen this done on TV. 

These are the good kind of mushrooms. 

I'll hold it and you light the fuse. 

What's that priest doing here? 

You look just like Charles Manson. 

Let it down slowly. 

Rat poison only kills rats. 

OK, I'll go ahead and make your day. 

It can't possibly rain for forty days and nights. 

I'll get your toast out. 

Give me liberty or give me death. 

Just take whatever you want, this is a ghost town. 

It's strong enough for both of us. 

This doesn't taste right. 

I can make this light before it changes. 

Nice doggie. 

I can do that with my eyes closed. 

I've done this before. 

Well we've made it this far. 

That's odd. 

Hey that's not a violin. 

I'll just slip into the commuter lane for a second. 

I don't think we're in Kansas anymore. 

You wouldn't hit a guy with glasses on, would you? 

OK this is the last time. 

Don't be so superstitious. 

Now watch this. 

This planet has an atmosphere just like on earth. 

That birthmark on your head looks like 999. 

What duck?



ADD ONE MORE: Kit Carson, "I wish I had time for just one more bowl of chili."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

